# Hawtest actress on TV in their thirties



## Howie

By popular demand.


----------



## super dave

And I was going to reply Sarah Shahi.


----------



## jsmeeker

you don't even really have to TRY with this.

What's next? Hottest in their 20's? Like that's a challenge.


----------



## MikeAndrews

jsmeeker said:


> you don't even really have to TRY with this.
> 
> What's next? Hottest in their 20's? Like that's a challenge.


50+ and 60+


----------



## Howie

Well, when we run out of 30 somethings like we did with the 40 somethings, then maybe we can try the 20 somethings. I might be dead before we get there.


----------



## MacThor

This thread could just begin and end with the OP.


----------



## Craigbob

at 37 and seen of Face Off I give you McKenzie Westmore


----------



## bsnelson

Bah. Too young. Wait until they're 40. 

Brad


----------



## Ment

I don't understand I thought this thread was for 20 somethings. IMG IMG IMG ..


----------



## cheesesteak

So who the heck is that in the first post?


----------



## unitron

cheesesteak said:


> So who the heck is that in the first post?


Turn in your man card.


----------



## cheesesteak

unitron said:


> Turn in your man card.


How about answering the question?


----------



## alpacaboy

cheesesteak said:


> How about answering the question?


Sarah Shahi


----------



## The Spud

cheesesteak said:


> So who the heck is that in the first post?





cheesesteak said:


> How about answering the question?


FWIW there is an extension for Firefox and Chrome (maybe others, didn't check) called Search by Image (by Google) where you can right click on the image and it will search Google and try to identify the person in the image.


----------



## Bierboy

The Spud said:


> FWIW there is an extension for Firefox and Chrome (maybe others, didn't check) called Search by Image (by Google) where you can right click on the image and it will search Google and try to identify the person in the image.


You don't even need the extension; right clicking on the image using FF v25.0.1 gives you the option of searching for similar images...which, basically, accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## The Spud

Bierboy said:


> You don't even need the extension; right clicking on the image using FF v25.0.1 gives you the option of searching for similar images...which, basically, accomplishes the same thing.


I disabled the extension in FF v25.0.1 and don't see the option you mentioned.


----------



## cheesesteak

Why not just post the damn name with the picture? It's two words. Sarah Shahi is nice but she's not hot enough to insult someone over. Plus she's pretty unrecognizable in that picture unless you've seen that photo before.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> You don't even need the extension; right clicking on the image using FF v25.0.1 gives you the option of searching for similar images...which, basically, accomplishes the same thing.





The Spud said:


> I disabled the extension in FF v25.0.1 and don't see the option you mentioned.


I don't either. Perhaps BB has another extension that he's forgotten about?


----------



## JLucPicard

cheesesteak said:


> How about answering the question?


Not trying to be a smart ass, just trying to help because I'm sometimes frustrated that someone will just post a picture without a name; but a lot of times if you hit the "Quote" button for that post, the image link will have the name in it - not always, though.


----------



## Howie

Sorry cheesesteak. I just assumed everyone would recognize her since there were several of her pictures posted recently in the other thread.


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...Perhaps BB has another extension that he's forgotten about?


Nope...just checked...only extensions installed are GoPhoto.it (which is a photo zoom extension) and AdBlock Plus.


----------



## kdmorse

Bierboy said:


> Nope...just checked...only extensions installed are *GoPhoto.it* (which is a photo zoom extension) and AdBlock Plus.


*GoPhoto.it: Publisher's Description*

With GoPhoto.it you can: Transform any image with over 25 new effects, turn your photos into cool looking effects like vintage, retro and many more. Share any image with friends and family on social networks and online communities like Facebook, Twitter, Pintrest and more. See larger images of photo albums, profile photos and more whenever you hover over a zoom-able image. Search images by select text in a webpage (By Google). *Search for similar Images (By Google).*


----------



## Bierboy

kdmorse said:


> *GoPhoto.it: Publisher's Description*
> 
> With GoPhoto.it you can: Transform any image with over 25 new effects, turn your photos into cool looking effects like vintage, retro and many more. Share any image with friends and family on social networks and online communities like Facebook, Twitter, Pintrest and more. See larger images of photo albums, profile photos and more whenever you hover over a zoom-able image. Search images by select text in a webpage (By Google). *Search for similar Images (By Google).*


That 'splains it...thanks!


----------



## efilippi

Howie said:


> Sorry cheesesteak. I just assumed everyone would recognize her since there were several of her pictures posted recently in the other thread.


First, thank you for starting this thread in response to the disputes going on at the over 40 thread. And if anyone had been following that thread would have immediately recognized Shahi, since she triggered the 'start a new thread' request.

No need to apologize to Mr. Steak. Those who don't understand the joke don't deserve to have it explained.

Oh, and no extension needed, a right click on the photo brings you straight to Shahi's IMDB page.


----------



## Fahtrim

hot 20 and 30 year old ladies is not something easily limited on quantified.

So dang many of them............


----------



## gchance

May as well start asking questions like in the other thread.

Does Jennifer Lawrence qualify?










I know she's not 30, but she's hawt. We should make an exception.

Greg


----------



## unitron

cheesesteak said:


> How about answering the question?


Apologies, I should have smilied it, but I assumed you'd been following the discussion on the hawtest over 40 thread.

By the way, right click, click image info will usually reveal the file name of a picture and if it's of a person that person's name will often be in the file name.


----------



## andyw715

All this typing about "how about answering the question" is not a way to keep a thread going. Especially one with hot chicks in it

Anyway.

Not 30, but.

Annabelle Stephenson (revenge)


----------



## lambertman

And this thread is officially broken now, too.


----------



## andyw715

10 years is too short of a timespan. 
This thread should be renamed to "Hawtest Actressess Legal but not 40 yet"


----------



## stevel

andyw715 said:


> 10 years is too short of a timespan.
> This thread should be renamed to "Hawtest Actressess Legal but not 40 yet"


16 is legal in New Hampshire (and many other states.) Does that count?


----------



## Bierboy

stevel said:


> 16 is legal in New Hampshire (and many other states.) Does that count?


I vote yes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

When we get to "Hawtest Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV," I'm out.


----------



## lambertman

I wanted to start a "Hawtest TV actresses in their 100s" thread and then immediately start posting pics of 91-year-old Betty White. But I didn't.


----------



## Kablemodem

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When we get to "Hawtest Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV," I'm out.


How about "Cute Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV Who Will Be Hawt When They Reach Adulthood?"


----------



## andyw715

Kablemodem said:


> How about "Cute Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV Who Will Be Hawt When They Reach Adulthood?"


That reminds me if when Howard stern had the countdown to when the Olsen twins became legal


----------



## Hoffer

andyw715 said:


> That reminds me if when Howard stern had the countdown to when the Olsen twins became legal


This got me to check. The Olsen twins are 27 years old now.


----------



## smak

gchance said:


> May as well start asking questions like in the other thread.
> 
> Does Jennifer Lawrence qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know she's not 30, but she's hawt. We should make an exception.
> 
> Greg


She's about as short in the age department in this thread that Sarah Shahi was in the other thread, so I don't see any reason we can't have 4 more pages of JLAW.

-smak-


----------



## JFriday

andyw715 said:


> That reminds me if when Howard stern had the countdown to when the Olsen twins became legal


I'm not sure he had the actual countdown but he would reference the website that was dedicated to the countdown.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alison Brie is 30...


----------



## smak

Already this thread is better than the other one.

-smak-


----------



## ElJay

She hasn't been on TV much lately, but Sienna Miller is staring in some UK Ford Mustang ads that must be getting some TV airtime over there...


----------



## andyw715

Nadine Velazquez from Major Crimes (35)


----------



## midas

andyw715 said:


> Nadine Velazquez from Major Crimes (35)
> 
> Google says she's from Chicago. I'm gonna have to get out more!


----------



## Kablemodem

Graymalkin said:


> Alison Brie is 30...


And... we're done!

I mean I'm done.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Kablemodem said:


> And... we're done!
> 
> I mean I'm done.


That was quick...


----------



## Graymalkin

Alicia Witt is 38:


----------



## Graymalkin

Stana Katic is 35:


----------



## replaytv

ElJay said:


> She hasn't been on TV much lately, but Sienna Miller is staring in some UK Ford Mustang ads that must be getting some TV airtime over there...


I may be interested in her. Got a picture of her and her boat?


----------



## replaytv

Kablemodem said:


> How about "Cute Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV Who Will Be Hawt When They Reach Adulthood?"


Even mention of it will get some of our x con members back to prison for violating their parole.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Graymalkin said:


> Alison Brie is 30...


Thread. Over.

Sorry Ms. Shahi.


----------



## unitron

Graymalkin said:


> Alison Brie is 30...


Looks like the face was 'shopped onto the body without being reduced in size quite enough.


----------



## Bierboy

unitron said:


> Looks like the face was 'shopped onto the body without being reduced in size quite enough.


Definitely....but who cares?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Also referenced frequently in the other thread but not technically eligible over there:

Christina Hendricks (age 38):


----------



## DevdogAZ

Moon Bloodgood currently stars in Falling Skies. Age 38.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Meghan Markle currently stars on Suits (age 32):


----------



## DevdogAZ

Cobie Smulders currently stars on How I Met Your Mother (age 31):


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sarah Lancaster (age 33) starred in Chuck and was in a couple of TV movies in 2013:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

unitron said:


> Looks like the face was 'shopped onto the body without being reduced in size quite enough.


Hmmm. Not seeing that at all. Have to do more research...














































Yeah, still not seeing it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bridget Regan has been in a couple episodes of White Collar recently (age 31):


----------



## DevdogAZ

Erica Cerra (age 34) was on Eureka:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Morena Baccarin (age 34) currently stars on Homeland:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bianca Kajlich (age 36) starred on Rules of Engagement:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Malin Akerman (age 35) currently stars on Trophy Wife:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Erin Andrews (age 35) is an anchor for FOX Sports:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Elisha Cuthbert (age 31) was in Happy Endings:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Autumn Reeser (age 33) was on Last Resort:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Poppy Montgomery (age 38) currently stars in Unforgettable:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Reshma Shetty (age 36) currently stars on Royal Pains:


----------



## gossamer88

DevdogAZ said:


> Morena Baccarin (age 34) currently stars on Homeland:


OK you can stop now...oh who am I kidding?! Keep'em coming!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alison Sweeney (age 37) hosts The Biggest Loser:


----------



## DevdogAZ

OK, I've got to actually get some work done. I'll let you guys take over for a while. But don't let this thread devolve into arguments about whether someone is hot or whether she's the right age. If you don't like a pic, then just post one of your own.


----------



## andyw715

This thread is awesome.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Oh, who am I kidding.

Kate Mara (age 30) currently stars in House of Cards:


----------



## mcb08

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, I've got to actually get some work done. I'll let you guys take over for a while. But don't let this thread devolve into arguments about whether someone is hot or whether she's the right age. If you don't like a pic, then just post one of your own.


So it's really the "Actresses on TV in their 30's" thread? Not that I'm complaining...just clarifying.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jennifer Morrison (age 34) currently stars in Once Upon A Time:


----------



## gweempose

How has this thread gone three pages without any mention of Minka Kelly?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DreadPirateRob said:


> Hmmm. Not seeing that at all. Have to do more research...
> 
> Yeah, still not seeing it.


Sorry, not convinced yet. I'll need more evidence before I can decide.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Natalie Zea (age 38) currently stars in The Following:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rhona Mitra (age 37) currently stars on Strike Back:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jessica Paré (age 33) currently stars in Mad Men:


----------



## DevdogAZ

January Jones (age 35) currently stars in Mad Men:


----------



## Howie

And here I was worried people weren't going to see the value in this thread.


----------



## markz

I love this thread and watch so may of the shows that these are from.

Although I cannot find a picture to truely show how pretty she is, I am a big fan of Maggie Lawson (Psych, Back In The Game). Plus I work with a girl that could be her doppelganger!


----------



## markz

The Walking Dead's Lauren Cohen!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Eliza Dushku (age 30) has been in several TV shows:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Carrie Underwood (age 30) just starred in the NBC live production of The Sound of Music:


----------



## efilippi

This could be in the running for "best thread ever"


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hannah Simone (age 33) currently stars on New Girl:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sorry, not convinced yet. I'll need more evidence before I can decide.


Challenge. Accepted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> Hannah Simone (age 33) currently stars on New Girl:


An alternate submission:


----------



## loubob57

Speaking of Once Upon a Time - Lana Parrilla is 36.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hannah Ware (age 30) currently stars on Betrayal:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Adrianne Palicki (recently of FNL) is 30:


----------



## DevdogAZ

loubob57 said:


> Speaking of Once Upon a Time - Lana Parrilla is 36.


Your pic didn't show up. Here's a different one:










Edit: And I rehosted your image for you:


----------



## markz

I can't believe no one has posted Kristin Bell!


----------



## Satchel

Olivia Munn is currently on The Newsroom


----------



## loubob57

DevdogAZ said:


> Your pic didn't show up. Here's a different one:


I was wanting one of her as the Evil Queen, Thanks!


----------



## markz

Satchel said:


> Olivia Munn is currently on The Newsroom


Her eyes are so pretty! And so is the rest!


----------



## jay_man2

Charissa Thompson, now on Fox Sports, is 31.


----------



## cherry ghost

efilippi said:


> This could be in the running for "best thread ever"


It's too easy.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Happy 36th Birthday to Emmanuelle Chriqui, best known as Sloan in Entourage, but in 2013 she appeared in The Mentalist and Cleaners.


----------



## jay_man2

The Mentalist image I have needs some Cleaners.


----------



## gossamer88

markz said:


> I can't believe no one has posted Kristin Bell!


Not complaining, but what TV show show is she currently on?


----------



## cherry ghost

Nazanin Boniadi - Homeland


----------



## Howie

gossamer88 said:


> Not complaining, but what TV show show is she currently on?


House of Lies on Showtime or HBO, I forget which.


----------



## gossamer88

Howie said:


> House of Lies on Showtime or HBO, I forget which.


Ah OK.



cherry ghost said:


> Nazanin Boniadi - Homeland


Wow! They do great job of making her look so plain.

Added note: googling her and she's being vetted to be Tom Cruise's next wife!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Missy Peregrym (age 31) currently stars in Rooke Blue:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Keri Russell (age 37) currently stars in The Americans:


----------



## replaytv

Do they have to be actresses?
http://www.rantsports.com/clubhouse...omens-beach-volleyball-players-on-the-planet/
https://www.facebook.com/jenkessy
http://www.fivb.org/Vis2009/Images/GetImage.asmx?No=200698427
Jen Kessy is the third one from the right
or 
[media]http://i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/new-faces-of-covergirl-volleyball-player-jennifer-kessy__oPt.jpg[/media]


----------



## DevdogAZ

Emily Deschanel (age 36) currently stars on Bones and her sister Zooey Deschanel (age 33) currently stars on New Girl:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sarah Carter (age 33) currently stars on Falling Skies:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jaime Pressley (age 36) recently starred in I Hate My Teenage Daughter and guested on several other TV shows in 2013:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Haley Atwell (age 31) is mostly a film actress but she was in a TV miniseries in the UK in 2013:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Emmanuelle Vaugier (age 37) currently stars in Lost Girl:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rachel Bilson (age 32) currently stars in Hart of Dixie:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lake Bell (age 34) currently stars in Children's Hospital:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Diane Kruger (age 37) currently stars in The Bridge:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ali Larter (age 37) recently appeared in an episode of The League:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yvonne Strahovski (age 31) recently appeared in the final season of Dexter:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jennifer Love Hewitt (age 34) currently stars in The Client List:


----------



## getreal

DevdogAZ said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt (age 34) currently stars in The Client List:


 BOING!!


----------



## Generic

I didn't really think much of Anna Faris until I started watching her series Mom. (Age 37)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Olga Kurylenko (age 34) recently starred in Magic City:


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt (age 34) currently stars in The Client List:


 Not any more. It was canceled. (Client List)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bierboy said:


> Not any more. It was canceled.


Hence my use of the past tense "starred."


----------



## getreal

replaytv said:


> Do they have to be actresses?


... posted in a thread titled "Hawtest Actresses..."
Duhhhh ...


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Hence my use of the past tense "starred."


Sorry I was referring to Client List.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Generic said:


> I didn't really think much of Anna Faris until I started watching her series Mom. (Age 37)


Your pic didn't work. Here it is from another site:


----------



## getreal

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When we get to "Hawtest Pre-Pubescent Actresses on TV," I'm out.


So you are still in for "Hawtest Pubescent Actresses on TV" ...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bierboy said:


> Sorry I was referring to Client List.


Ah, thanks. Didn't know that show had been canceled.


----------



## ElJay

gweempose said:


> How has this thread gone three pages without any mention of Minka Kelly?


Wow, she's a year older than me. Based on her appearance in Human Target, I thought she was in her 20s.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ElJay said:


> Wow, she's a year older than me. Based on her appearance in *Human Target*, I thought she was in her 20s.


I assume you meant Almost Human. Didn't realize she was in that show. I would have posted her when I first started posting but didn't realize she was currently on TV.


----------



## andyw715

It's gonna take me forever to through all of these.


----------



## ElJay

Oops yup, Almost Human. Brain fart. Dunno what caused that!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Almost Human Target, the heart-warming story of a robot who assumes people's identities when they're in danger...


----------



## Graymalkin

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Almost Human Target, the heart-warming story of a robot who assumes people's identities when they're in danger...


Well done, sir, well done. /clap clap clap/


----------



## Maui

Hell you could make a whole thread with Once Upon a Time Actresses

Jennifer Morrison (age 34)









Ginnifer Goodwin (age 35)









Lana Parilla (Age 36)









Meghan Ory (age 31)









Emelie De Ravin (age 31)









Jamie Chung (age 30)









Joanna Garcia Swisher (Age 34)









Gee I wonder why I love the show so much


----------



## Maui

And one more who was on one episode of Once Upon a Time and now is a regular on Person Of Interest

Amy Acker (age 37)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rachelle Lefevre (age 34) currently stars in Under the Dome:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Dev is just crushing this thread.


----------



## gossamer88

From The Americans, Keri Russell (37)


----------



## kimsan

Maui said:


> And one more who was on one episode of Once Upon a Time and now is a regular on Person Of Interest
> 
> Amy Acker (age 37)


More please...I fear I have a serious crush on Amy Acker. Convince me I am not wrong in this


----------



## markz

Another fave of mine:

Ashley Williams (Currently in something called Wedding Band and soon to be on



Spoiler



How I met Your Mother

http://tvline.com/2013/12/10/how-i-met-your-mother-season-9-ashley-williams-returns/


----------



## BrettStah

gweempose said:


> How has this thread gone three pages without any mention of Minka Kelly?
> 
> [media]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9148/ggcf.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5881/m0bn.jpg[/media]


Wow. Never heard/seen her before, I don't think.


----------



## smak

BrettStah said:


> Wow. Never heard/seen her before, I don't think.


She was Maxim's #1 a few years ago.

She loses points for whatever the heck that mesh crap is in that top dress though.

-smak-


----------



## gweempose

BrettStah said:


> Wow. Never heard/seen her before, I don't think.


Her big break was being cast as a regular on Friday Night Lights, but I never watched that show.The first time I noticed her was when she had a small part on Parenthood. She's an incredibly beautiful girl. She also dated Derek Jeter for several years ...


----------



## gweempose

smak said:


> She was Maxim's #1 a few years ago.
> 
> She loses points for whatever the heck that mesh crap is in that top dress though ...


Perhaps this one is more to your liking ...


----------



## ElJay

Jill Flint, previously of Royal Pains. Guest star on Elementary last April.


----------



## Generic

markz said:


> Another fave of mine:
> 
> Ashley Williams (Currently in something called Wedding Band and soon to be on


Definitely a favorite of mine too. Liked her since Good Morning Miami


----------



## DevdogAZ

markz said:


> Another fave of mine: Ashley Williams (Currently in something called Wedding Band and soon to be on * SPOILER *


Unfortunately Wedding Band was canceled after it's one season. Why did you spoiler that? She's been on it many times, and for all we know any upcoming appearance could be a flashback.

Oh and Ashley Williams is super hot, too:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tiffani Thiessen qualifies for this thread for another month or so. She turns 40 in January. She currently stars in White Collar:










Edit: Stupid ForumRunner formatting issues.


----------



## unitron

DevdogAZ said:


> Tiffani Thiessen qualifies for this thread for another month or so. She turns 40 in January. She currently stars in White Collar:


Does that mean that in a month we have to get the mods to move this post to the other thread?


----------



## markz

DevdogAZ said:


> Why did you spoiler that? She's been on it many times, and for all we know any upcoming appearance could be a flashback.


Because she hasn't been on in 2013 (which may make it not fit this thread) and I heard about it through other sources, so that's the rules of this forum. Some people may not want to know about an upcoming appearance until it happens.

Was it a big deal to click to see the spoiler?


----------



## DevdogAZ

markz said:


> Because she hasn't been on in 2013 (which may make it not fit this thread) and I heard about it through other sources, so that's the rules of this forum. Some people may not want to know about an upcoming appearance until it happens. Was it a big deal to click to see the spoiler?


Nope. Not a big deal. I was just curious. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## kettledrum

markz said:


> I can't believe no one has posted Kristin Bell!


It took that long to get Kristen Bell added?


----------



## cherry ghost

saw Amy Smart in a commercial for an upcoming returning show


----------



## andyw715

Jenna Dewan-Tatum, 33 witches of east end


----------



## DevdogAZ

kettledrum said:


> It took that long to get Kristen Bell added?


In my massive amount of posting yesterday, I skipped over her because I forgot she was still on a TV show. My bad.


----------



## markz

DevdogAZ said:


> In my massive amount of posting yesterday, I skipped over her because I forgot she was still on a TV show. My bad.


Just don't let it happen again! I am watching you!


----------



## Dan203

DevdogAZ said:


> Tiffani Thiessen qualifies for this thread for another month or so. She turns 40 in January. She currently stars in White Collar:


I went to high school her brother Skyler. (we knew each other but weren't close friends) She came to his graduation. This was during her run on 90210 so it was a big deal at the time.


----------



## domat

Last year of eligibility for Victoria Smurfit next year she moves to the "old" thread-- Dracula


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt (age 34) currently stars in The Client List:


Seeing a few wrinkles there....tsk, tsk, tsk...


----------



## Mike Lang

So I just got a PM from the site owners saying that we are not to allow any images posted that *might *be copyrighted. They specifically pointed to threads like this one.

*"It's been brought to my attention that we're seeing images that could be copyrighted being posted in the forums. This is explicitly banned in the terms and always has been, so we're not changing anything on anybody."*

*"If there is even a tiny doubt that the image might be copyrighted, the rule applies."*

So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


----------



## mcb08

/thread


----------



## jradosh

That nasty collection of flesh underneath JLH's armpit... 

(yeah, yeah... I know...)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I think we're fine under the Fair Use doctrine. There's no commercial use here, the images are used for criticism/comment, and it would be tough for any of the copyright holders to argue that use of these photos on a registration-only interest bulletin board would have an affect on the market for the photos. After all, they're all freely available on any internet search engine (I am not saying that their availability on search engines affects their copyright status, because it does not, but it does make the possibility of seeking damages from this site ludicrous.)



Section 107 of the US Copyright Act said:


> the fair use of a copyrighted work, including such use by reproduction in copies or phonorecords or by any other means specified by that section, *for purposes such as criticism, comment*, news reporting, teaching (including multiple copies for classroom use), scholarship, or research, is not an infringement of copyright.
> 
> In determining whether the use made of a work in any particular case is a fair use the factors to be considered shall include-*the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a commercial nature *or is for nonprofit educational purposes;
> 
> the nature of the copyrighted work; the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the copyrighted work as a whole; and *the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work*.


----------



## markz

Another of my favorites is Lizzy Caplan!

https://encrypted.google.com/search...6qyQH1s4CYBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642


----------



## Dan203

DevdogAZ said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt (age 34) currently stars in The Client List:


Man I was in lover with her when I was younger and she was on Party Of Five. Also Katie Holmes on Dawnsons Creek. Apparently I have a soft spot for beautiful brunettes with low self esteem. 

Edit: Speaking of which Katie Holmes is 34....

https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...voATEmYDACg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1072

And made a brief appearance on a recent episode of How I Met Your Mother, does that count?


----------



## DevdogAZ

jradosh said:


> That nasty collection of flesh underneath JLH's armpit...
> 
> (yeah, yeah... I know...)


Why are you looking at her armpits?!?


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> I think we're fine under the Fair Use doctrine. There's no commercial use here, the images are used for criticism/comment, and it would be tough for any of the copyright holders to argue that use of these photos on a registration-only interest bulletin board would have an affect on the market for the photos. After all, they're all freely available on any internet search engine (I am not saying that their availability on search engines affects their copyright status, because it does not, but it does make the possibility of seeking damages from this site ludicrous.)


What would be your analysis of the fact that while the use of the pictures here does not in and of itself constitute a commercial nature, the fact is that this site sells advertising and makes money off page views, and so the site probably makes more money when there is a thread like this that prompts lots of page views.

In other words, is it a valid application of the Fair Use Doctrine to post a picture for comment or criticism and then sell advertising on that same page, which is in effect using the copyrighted image (and the comments/critiques) to drive commercial traffic?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> What would be your analysis of the fact that while the use of the pictures here does not in and of itself constitute a commercial nature, the fact is that this site sells advertising and makes money off page views, and so the site probably makes more money when there is a thread like this that prompts lots of page views.
> 
> In other words, is it a valid application of the Fair Use Doctrine to post a picture for comment or criticism and then sell advertising on that same page, which is in effect using the copyrighted image (and the comments/critiques) to drive commercial traffic?


Standard disclaimer: I am a lawyer, but I'm not a copyright lawyer, nor do I play one on TV.

I think that's a good argument, but I'm not sure how close a call it is. I do know that in any close call, the tie goes to the public interest, and not the copyright holder (for better or worse). I would posit - and I would crunch the numbers, but there doesn't seem to be any way to easily aggregate this from our end - that even a thread with relatively high page views is dwarfed by the total amount of page views for the forum (or even the subforum), and further, that the vast majority of the page views come from a small subset of users, both of which would tend to vitiate (big lawyer word!) that argument.

I also think the usage here of the photos has absolutely no effect on the market for the images. For instance, for each photo that I've in-lined here, I've perused hundreds of images of that same actress, if not more. Most of these shots are red-carpet type, and they are just one of thousands of similar-type shots, which, again, shows what little market there is for an individual image.

There is probably a better argument for the more artsy shots like some of the Alison Brie ones from earlier.

Of course, there's an easy way around this entire argument: "Transformative Usage". Just use .gifs.


----------



## debtoine

Daniela Ruah from NCIS: Los Angeles










T


----------



## gweempose

Mike Lang said:


> So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


D'oh! That's gonna put a real damper on threads like this. Perfectly understandable, though.


----------



## Kablemodem

Every picture is copyrighted, even if you took it yourself.


----------



## Bierboy

You mean Obama's selfies are copyrighted?!?!?!


----------



## Jonathan_S

Bierboy said:


> You mean Obama's selfies are copyrighted?!?!?!


Actually that probably depends on whether he was taking them in the role of a private person (in which case yes, he'd automatically have copyright on them) or if he was taking them in the role of President of the United States, in which case probably not.

(cribbed from wikipedia) "a work prepared by an officer or employee of the" U.S. federal government "as part of that person's official duties" In general, under section 105 of the Copyright Act,[2] such works are not entitled to domestic copyright protection under U.S. law.

So an official Presidental selfie might be considered part of his official duties and therefore inelegible for copyright protection.


----------



## andyw715

Aren't the majority of these photos links? Is that an implied citation to the owner?

Does google license all the photos it retrieves when searching for hawt actresses in their 30's?


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Aren't the majority of these photos links? Is that an implied citation to the owner?
> 
> Does google license all the photos it retrieves when searching for hawt actresses in their 30's?


They're mostly hotlinked to the place they are originally found. Sometimes, if that site doesn't allow hotlinking, then you have to copy the picture and rehost it somewhere. Either of those options probably constitutes a violation of the copyright, if it weren't for the Fair Use exception that DPR quoted, which likely makes our use of these pictures permissible, as they're not being used for commercial purposes, but instead are posted for comment/criticism.


----------



## loubob57

So if we just provide a link to where the picture is would that be OK?


----------



## andyw715

loubob57 said:


> So if we just provide a link to where the picture is would that be OK?


That's what I'm thinking...Just don't use the IMG tags. Its one more click...but...we're horn dogs.


----------



## DevdogAZ

loubob57 said:


> So if we just provide a link to where the picture is would that be OK?


Yes, if you provide a link but no


----------



## ElJay

debtoine said:


> Daniela Ruah from NCIS: Los Angeles


Her birthmark is awesome.


----------



## Mike Lang

You're fine linking to a page containing an image so long as the entire page is completely family friendly. 

The thing to be careful with there is some pages can be PG today and R tomorrow. Don't link to a page that may end up having NSFW content later.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mike Lang said:


> You're fine linking to a page containing an image so long as the entire page is completely family friendly.
> 
> The thing to be careful with there is some pages can be PG today and R tomorrow. Don't link to a page that may end up having NSFW content later.


And how are we supposed to evaluate that? Wouldn't it just be better for us to continue like we were and rely on the Fair Use argument if there is a problem?


----------



## andyw715

Or we could imgur it and post the png link


----------



## Mike Lang

DevdogAZ said:


> Wouldn't it just be better for us to continue like we were and rely on the Fair Use argument if there is a problem?


Arguing fair use is meaningless while the owners of this site are forbidding the images completely.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Mike Lang said:


> Arguing fair use is meaningless while the owners of this site are forbidding the images completely.


Then they shouldn't allow any quoting of any written material, ever, because it's all copyrighted somewhere. Because posting even a snippet (which is what is allowed currently) is relying on fair use.


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Or we could imgur it and post the png link


If you do that, then thre's still a copyright issue. If the image is displayed here on the site, and someone else holds the copyright, regardless of whether it's being served from the original site or from somewhere else that you rehosted it, it's potentially a copyright violation. The way out of that is by claiming fair use, which should apply. But if if doesn't, then any picture displayed on this site could be a potential copyright violation.


----------



## andyw715

Will the image get displayed or just the imgur link?


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Will the image get displayed or just the imgur link?


Ah, I see what you're saying. Not posting the picture here, but rehosting the picture at imgur and then posting the link to the imgur page. In that case, there wouldn't be a copyright issue for this site, but there may be a copyright issue for imgur, since they'd be hosting and displaying a picture that neither you nor they have the copyright for.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying. Not posting the picture here, but rehosting the picture at imgur and then posting the link to the imgur page. In that case, there wouldn't be a copyright issue for this site, but there may be a copyright issue for imgur, since they'd be hosting and displaying a picture that neither you nor they have the copyright for.


That's pretty much their business model isn't it?


----------



## andyw715

Yeah I don't care if imgur has a problem. Worst case scenario is that is turns into a dead link.


----------



## andyw715

Amanda Setton, Crazy Ones (27 but close enough)
Link

http://imgur.com/4cITFr2.png


----------



## andyw715

Hmm Tapatalk doesn't show png links? Web view does.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> That's pretty much their business model isn't it?


Imgur's business model is to host and display photos that they or their members don't own the copyright to?


----------



## replaytv

andyw715 said:


> Amanda Setton, Crazy Ones (27 but close enough)
> Link
> 
> [media]http://imgur.com/4cITFr2.png[/media]


She does have nice cupcakes, but is really dating that skank? And I could never get excited about a brown eyed gurlie, and HELLO!!! she isn't 30 yet!!!

http://cache3.asset-cache.net/gc/88...0JaxNHrsTICR90pDnaZi5mprTi5g0Sbc7uvshlfoaZQ==


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Imgur's business model is to host and display photos that they or their members don't own the copyright to?


Yes. Well technically they say not to upload photos that someone might own the copyright to but a huge chunk of the photos there are not taken by the person uploading them there.


----------



## loubob57

I think Laurel Coppock who plays Jan the receptionist in the Toyota commercials is really hawt. But I can't seem to find her age anywhere. I suspect she isn't over 30 yet. Can anyone confirm?

http://s1.dmcdn.net/CSWRE/x240-lVW.png


----------



## Craigbob

How about Kari Byron from Mythbusters? 39 this year.

http://pintaw.com/images/wallpapers/kari-byron-wallpaper-2.jpg

http://themetaonline.com/images/2013-04-01/NfxZS9J.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3532/3757072240_ce6ff401ef_o.jpg


----------



## jay_man2

Craigbob said:


> How about Kari Byron from Mythbusters? 39 this year.
> 
> http://pintaw.com/images/wallpapers/kari-byron-wallpaper-2.jpg
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=shvWAIcQ7gEMCM&tbnid=vRT3jQD-seX6gM:&ved=0CAUQjBw4Jw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myconfinedspace.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2007%2F12%2F92830_087_122_1052lo.jpg&ei=E0ytUuy3OorqoASNtIHwBA&psig=AFQjCNENBS1tTfzEQWP-BG8gwdaUwqillw&ust=1387175315996840
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=tRBCZAZDnfptzM&tbnid=URyX6nTRqO8byM:&ved=0CAUQjBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffarm4.static.flickr.com%2F3532%2F3757072240_ce6ff401ef_o.jpg&ei=BkytUvXpFsr1oASN0oK4CQ&psig=AFQjCNHofXmlaJDxC8fvqqv-b9zQHYEzow&ust=1387175302418296
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=9z14if90l4TmRM&tbnid=Pdi2FUoAGZrZVM:&ved=0CAUQjBw4Ug&url=http%3A%2F%2Fthemetaonline.com%2Fimages%2F2013-04-01%2FNfxZS9J.jpg&ei=T0qtUrzmKJH0oASe3YDYDg&psig=AFQjCNH5rqzkdNji24dhrprllsDIp525UQ&ust=1387174863712609


Three redirect notices and one bad pic of some woman with a spray-on tan wearing men's underwear. No thanks.


----------



## BrettStah

Craigbob said:


> How about Kari Byron from Mythbusters? 39 this year.


Nice...


----------



## gweempose

I suppose one option could be just to post a link to the Google image search. For example, here would be the link for Kari Byron ...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Kar...xuXJAfbBgegD&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=774

People can then sift through the photos themselves.


----------



## gweempose

I think Laura Benanti is pretty damn hot! She's 34.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Lau...HCywG--YC4Ag&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=774


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> So if the forum owners don't want us inlining pics that might constitute copyright violations, they should remove whatever "feature" it is that takes links and automatically turns them into inlined pics.


Which would also stop people from posting images that they themselves own.

Greg


----------



## gweempose

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed that Laura Benanti is very hot. And here's a very interesting picture of her. Wish I knew what was going on in this picture:


It appears that she performed in a release party concert for a single by a "scantily-clad" group called The Skivvies ...

http://www.playbill.com/multimedia/...More-Show-Some-Skin-for-The-Skivvies/?pnum=32


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> Which would also stop people from posting images that they themselves own.
> 
> Greg


No. If someone has a picture they own the rights to and they want to post it, all they have to do is put tags around the link and it will be inlined in the thread.

What I'm talking about is what happens automatically when you post a link without putting [IMG] tags around the link. Instead, the forum automatically puts [MEDIA] tags around the link and essentially treats it the same as if the link were inlined.

So in essence, we can't inline pics that we don't own the rights to, so we're just supposed to post links so people can go view the pic at another site, where presumably the site owner has permission to display the pic. But the forum automatically turns those links into inline pics, essentially negating any efforts on our part to avoid copyright infringement.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gweempose said:


> It appears that she performed in a release party concert for a single by a "scantily-clad" group called The Skivvies ...
> 
> http://www.playbill.com/multimedia/...More-Show-Some-Skin-for-The-Skivvies/?pnum=32


Yes, I read the associated story. But I still want to know more about what's going on in that picture.


----------



## gossamer88

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I read the associated story. But I still want to know more about what's going on in that picture.


Had to google the Blonde (Lauren Molina)...yowsah!!


----------



## Craigbob

I'm going to add Bridget Regan to the list. Currently seen as Rebecca on White Collar.

Link to Google Images

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bridget+Regan&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GdGzUrvqLpTgoATRtoGAAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=964


----------



## DevdogAZ

Craigbob said:


> I'm going to add Bridget Regan to the list. Currently seen as Rebecca on White Collar.
> 
> Link to Google Images
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Bridget+Regan&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GdGzUrvqLpTgoATRtoGAAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=964


Or just check out the picture in post 60 from before the decree was issued.


----------



## efilippi

DevdogAZ said:


> Or just check out the picture in post 60 from before the decree was issued.


Two things: Going back to post 60 shows how much better this thread was "back in the day." Second, post 60 link no longer works.


----------



## getreal

Without pictures, this thread doesn't work.


----------



## markp99

I do like click-free eyecandy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, these threads suck now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

They definitely suck, since I posted a link to the Bridget Regan pic from post 60. I didn't post the image, just the link. Yet my post has apparently been deleted by a mod. Lame.


----------



## jsmeeker

This sucks. I was just getting ready to post some that I had not seen yet


----------



## MonsterJoe

I posted a pic - it got deleted.

my bad


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

This thread is useless.


----------



## Hoffer

I haven't clicked a single link. 

There is a subreddit named "celebs". It is supposed to just be pictures of female celebrities, some even NSFW. Maybe we should all just follow that subreddit instead.  Redditt's entire model seems to be copyrighted pictures.


----------



## Azlen

Hoffer said:


> I haven't clicked a single link.
> 
> There is a subreddit named "celebs". It is supposed to just be pictures of female celebrities, some even NSFW. Maybe we should all just follow that subreddit instead.  Redditt's entire model seems to be copyrighted pictures.


There are numerous subreddits that contain pictures, a lot of which I am sure are copyrighted. There are also a tumblrs and other forums that are much bigger than this forum here that are posting copyrighted pictures all the time. I have no idea what happened that caused them to get tough on that here but they're the owners of this site and can do what they want. It's not like there aren't plenty of other places to see pictures of celebrities online.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> There are numerous subreddits that contain pictures, a lot of which I am sure are copyrighted. There are also a tumblrs and other forums that are much bigger than this forum here that are posting copyrighted pictures all the time. I have no idea what happened that caused them to get tough on that here but they're the owners of this site and can do what they want. It's not like there aren't plenty of other places to see pictures of celebrities online.


But it's bizarre that they are cracking down on these threads with (mostly) modest pictures of women, while they don't seem to care about the other threads dedicated to pictures, gifs, videos, etc.


----------



## cherry ghost

The crack down came shortly after this thread was created. I'd be willing to bet that someone who was tired of seeing the over 40 thread always popping up saw this new thread and complained while also pointing out the copyright issue.


----------



## Bierboy

cherry ghost said:


> The crack down came shortly after this thread was created. I'd be willing to bet that _*someone*_ who was tired of seeing the over 40 thread always popping up saw this new thread and complained while also pointing out the copyright issue.


When you find out who it was, let me know....I know a guy, who knows a guy....


----------



## alpacaboy

DevdogAZ said:


> No. If someone has a picture they own the rights to and they want to post it, all they have to do is put tags around the link and it will be inlined in the thread.
> 
> What I'm talking about is what happens automatically when you post a link without putting [IMG] tags around the link. Instead, the forum automatically puts [MEDIA] tags around the link and essentially treats it the same as if the link were inlined.
> 
> So in essence, we can't inline pics that we don't own the rights to, so we're just supposed to post links so people can go view the pic at another site, where presumably the site owner has permission to display the pic. But the forum automatically turns those links into inline pics, essentially negating any efforts on our part to avoid copyright infringement.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm just curious about checking/testing something. I know, I know, technically it still violates the rule. I'm curious how the forum auto-formatting works.
> 
> Plain link:
> [media]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png[/media]
> 
> Using the URL tag from the quick-format menu (default includes ="" inside the tag that duplicates the contents of the link inside the tag):
> [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png"]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png[/URL]
> 
> Using the URL tag from the quick-format menu and editing the ="" text inside the tag itself: (THIS IS THE ONLY ONE THAT IS AN INVALID LINK)
> [URL="Edited the text inside the tag itself"]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png[/URL]
> 
> Using the URL tag from the quick-format menu and removing the ="" text inside the tag itself:
> [media]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png[/media]
> 
> Using the URL tag from the quick-format menu, keeping the ="" inside the tag the same and changing text between the URL tags:
> [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/tivo/misc/tcflogonew6.png"]new text between the URL tags[/URL]
> 
> Except for the one indicated, all of these link to the image. For me, it looks like 2 of them trick the image into inlining as DevdogAZ says. But it looks like it is possible to link to an image through the URL tags.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled linking.


----------



## getreal

How has this thread not been locked down by now?


----------



## JimSpence

Michelle Borth is 35. She's on Hawaii Five-O
Link to her IMDB section.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1218924/?ref_=nmmi_mi_nm
Photo 31 is great!!
Great head shot on Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Borth


----------



## cal_s7

So much for the owners promise not the change the forums. This is such an odd "Non-Issue" to come down on.


----------



## Azlen

JimSpence said:


> Michelle Borth is 35. She's on Hawaii Five-O
> Link to her IMDB section.
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1218924/?ref_=nmmi_mi_nm
> Photo 31 is great!!
> Great head shot on Wikipedia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Borth


If you really want to see Michelle Borth just google some pics of her in "Tell Me You Love Me".


----------



## MacThor

Again, this thread could have ended with post #1.

Certainly not the best picture of Shahi, but it satisfies the thread title.


----------



## steve614

getreal said:


> How has this thread not been locked down by now?


Maybe because most people are playing by the rule set forth and not posting in-lined pictures any longer?


----------



## Azlen

Alison Brie turns 31 today.

Here's an imgur album that someone created for this special occasion.



http://imgur.com/X8ah6


----------



## Howie

Sorry if I ruined these threads for you guys by starting this one. I meant well.


----------



## Kablemodem

Azlen said:


> Alison Brie turns 31 today.
> 
> Here's an imgur album that someone created for this special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X8ah6


Holy cow, picture 6! I didn't know she was such a dirty girl!


----------



## Howie

Her cleavage is admirable.


----------



## bengalfreak

Azlen said:


> If you really want to see Michelle Borth just google some pics of her in "Tell Me You Love Me".


Yes, you definitely get to see all of her.


----------

